# Need to share my insult



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My wife was having some work done at the beauty salon...

Got talking to the young girl and it transpired knew the daughter of the lady opposite where we live..

To cut a very long story short her parting comments were... "Is it your husband with the black Tigra" [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Bloody cheek ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> My wife was having some work done at the beauty salon...
> 
> Got talking to the young girl and it transpired knew the daughter of the lady opposite where we live.. Â
> 
> To cut a very long story short her parting comments were... "Is it your husband with the black Tigra" [smiley=furious3.gif]


Well, is it?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Well, is it?


Good point, Stu.

Well, 55, do you have a TT or are you an imposter. 

I believe the bird in the hairdresser knows her motors. ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Another reason to get a Roadster rather than a Coupe


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Give the man a cigar!

;D ;D

TTR's .. the recognition factor!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah - if you had a TTR she would know recognised it instantly because ALL hairdressers drive or want a TTR while real drivers like their tops all tinny and headlined


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> were... "Is it your husband with the black Tigra" [smiley=furious3.gif]


Bloody hell!!! That is worse than calling it a squashed New Beetle. [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL and the worst thing is it's not even Black!! ;D ;D shoulda got a silver one.... 

but then again maybe she didnt mean you... :

L


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

> Well, is it?


lol...

the funniest post by far ;D ;D ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> To cut a very long story short her parting comments were... "Is it your husband with the black Tigra" [smiley=furious3.gif]


The Cheek of it, anyone with half-decent eyesight can see its DARK BLUE ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

If it's not your black Tigra then who's is it? Â ???

Must be parked on the drive all day while your at work.... Â


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> If it's not your black Tigra then who's is it? Â ???
> 
> Must be parked on the drive all day while your at work.... Â


Had'nt thought of that one :-/ Â No wonder she's pregnant 

Jason


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Had'nt thought of that one :-/ Â No wonder she's pregnant
> 
> Jason


I guess you'd better wait and see if she gives birth to a Tigra or a TT then! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But which colour Tigra or TT ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

If its Moro Blue then its mine  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL


----------

